# Zig Zags Nightclub Worcester



## perjury saint

ZIG ZAGS NIGHTCLUB WORCESTER
Thought this would make a good subject for my first report as i DJed here several times in the 90s.
Not much left now but an interesting mooch all the same.
Up until 1959 the building housed the St Johns Cinema. The cinema was built on the site of a pub which was demolished just before the First World War.
It stood empty for 2 decades until the 1980s when it reopened as an entertainment venue.
over the years it changed hands and had several names including Tanyas Picassos and Zig Zags.
It was burnt down in 2007 by arsonists and the site is now for sale.


----------



## onthebusescrazy

Brillant Find And Brillant Photos Thank You


----------



## Ninja Kitten

good bit of history there..nice to do a place that has a personal interest too


----------



## urbanisle

The toilet is in good order, compared to some i have seen in night clubs ;-)


----------



## nelly

Well done fella


----------



## megaangelic

I liked the way the horrible pink paint has peeled off to show the original tile. 

Was the club closed before it burned down? or did it close a result?


----------



## flyboys90

Thats a good report great pics.


----------



## perjury saint

megaangelic said:


> I liked the way the horrible pink paint has peeled off to show the original tile.
> 
> Was the club closed before it burned down? or did it close a result?



Pretty sure it was still open when it was torched


----------



## tonythetiger

Any sign of the Ben Elton book that used to be in one of the upstairs windows?


----------



## perjury saint

tonythetiger said:


> Any sign of the Ben Elton book that used to be in one of the upstairs windows?



Didnt notice any books at all...


----------



## prettyvacant71

i guess that musta been abit weird moochin about after working there....id ave done the same


----------



## Der

perjury saint said:


> Pretty sure it was still open when it was torched


It closed 1998 & torched in 2007


----------



## Hayman

Der said:


> It closed 1998 & torched in 2007


Sic transit gloria cinemae?


----------



## Sarah Waldock

Hayman said:


> Sic transit gloria cinemae?


aut cinema, aut nihil


----------



## Hayman

Sarah Waldock said:


> aut cinema, aut nihil


Alas the Rex is dead! Finis. When I was the the army, there was the AKC - Army Kinema Corporation. Presumably so named to differentiate it from the ACC - Army Catering Corps. AKC camp cinemas were called the Globe, etc. Naturally, the RAF picture palaces had the name Astra - Astaire at the Astra?


----------



## Sarah Waldock

Vivat, vivat AKC?
the Royal Army Catering Corps - aka the Royal Aldershot Cement Company.


----------



## Hayman

Sarah Waldock said:


> Vivat, vivat AKC?
> the Royal Army Catering Corps - aka the Royal Aldershot Cement Company.


The only 'royal' thing about the ACC in my day was the right royal rollicking one got if anyone answered "Yes" to the Orderly Officer's taken-to-be-rhetorical question, "Any complaints?" Cookhouse sergeants would not be amused. 'Cement' might have described the texture of the porridge or puddings we were served on occasion. But we survived!


----------



## Sarah Waldock

I recall some of the comments in Milligan's war memoirs....


----------

